# Vujanic will play in Spain, but not in Real Madrid



## lazlo (Feb 18, 2003)

Vujanic signed a contract last Wednesday, April 2nd, with F.C. Barcelona.

He has signed for two seasons and has stated that once his contract expires (1 million euros per year) he intends to play in the NBA.

F.C. Barcelona will replace 6'5" Lithuanian guard Sarunas Jasikevicius (free agent) with 20 year old Vujanic, who will play alongside countryman Dejan Bodiroga. The team's head coach is also from Yugoslavia (Miroslav Pesic).


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

maybe an NBA team will pick up Sarunas?

Vujanic and Bodiroga seem a potent combination.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lazlo</b>!
> Vujanic signed a contract last Wednesday, April 2nd, with F.C. Barcelona.
> 
> He has signed for two seasons and has stated that once his contract expires (1 million euros per year) he intends to play in the NBA.
> ...


Really?? that's awesome!! I thought he was going to play in Real Madrid and now it turns out he's gonna play in my team!


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Vujanic will play in Spain, but not in Real Madrid*



> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> Really?? that's awesome!! I thought he was going to play in Real Madrid and now it turns out he's gonna play in my team!


Really?

Hey, if it's not to much trouble, and the Knicks don't just go and trade his rights, would you mind dropping the occasional report on how he looks and how his skills are developing on the Knicks site? Assuming you ever cathc any of the games.

It would be greatly appreciated by the 3 or 4 Knicks fans remaining.:yes: :grinning:


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Vujanic will play in Spain, but not in Real Madrid*



> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> 
> 
> Really?
> ...


Well, I am sorry but I won't be able to watch any games since I live in Phoenix, but I check the Barcelona press very often and they will probably pay a lot of attention to him (that is, if he finally ends up playing there, I haven't seen it myself anywhere yet), so I can report how he is playing based on that. Sounds good?


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Vujanic will play in Spain, but not in Real Madrid*



> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I am sorry but I won't be able to watch any games since I live in Phoenix, but I check the Barcelona press very often and they will probably pay a lot of attention to him (that is, if he finally ends up playing there, I haven't seen it myself anywhere yet), so I can report how he is playing based on that. Sounds good?


It would be much appreciated, since I wouldn't even know where to look for the Barcelona press.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Vujanic will play in Spain, but not in Real Madrid*



> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> 
> 
> It would be much appreciated, since I wouldn't even know where to look for the Barcelona press.


Okay then, I'll keep an eye on him and I'll go the Knicks forum from time to time and report how is he doing and what are they saying about him.


----------



## lazlo (Feb 18, 2003)

dice'man wrote



> Hey, if it's not to much trouble, and the Knicks don't just go and trade his rights, would you mind dropping the occasional report on how he looks and how his skills are developing on the Knicks site? Assuming you ever cathc any of the games.


Don't worry about it. I will take care of that. But we'll have to wait until next season starts.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Barcelona is the best basketball team outside the US, maybe its better than some NBA teams


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Vujanic will play in Spain, but not in Real Madrid*



> Originally posted by <b>Tenshi25</b>!
> 
> 
> Really?? that's awesome!! I thought he was going to play in Real Madrid and now it turns out he's gonna play in my team!


Hmmm, interesting...


----------

